# Weekend at the Vet & animal hospital



## Jim (Nov 16, 2020)

What a weekend, could of been worse i guess. Bear our 9 month old pup started limping and catering his front left paw. We made an appointment with the vet, but Bear was not having any of it. He doesn’t like other people without us there. He will not bite, but will not sit still. With covid, we were not allowed to go in, and had to wait in the vehicle. 

Round 2 tranquilizer and pain meds. The more research i did, the less i wanted to give him the meds. Well sure enough, the next day Bear was back to normal being his good old self. I cancelled the appointment as i thought we were in the clear.

Fast forward to Friday night and Bear is now barely able to walk, catering his rear left side. In panic we take him to Tufts animal hospital. 

Sure enough same issue, Bear was not letting anyone near him. Dr recommended we give pain meds and go see our vet as soon as possible. We called the vet, gave him the meds which knocked him out and we took him to the vet Sunday morning. Even with double doses of pain meds and tranquilizers he was not having anyone near him without us. 

The Dr did the exam outside in the parking lot with my wife and I holding and consoling him.

We ruled out any tic born diseases and any degenerative hip issues.

The Dr and I think it is growing pains that happens to large breeds, especially German Shepherds.

Needless to say he is on a small course of antibiotics and pain meds. He looks better this morning already. 

Praying its nothing else.


----------



## DaleH (Nov 16, 2020)

Cute pup! Never heard of such a thing, so totally out of my wheelhouse, but prayers for all and I wish you well!


----------



## DaleH (Nov 16, 2020)

Well, we have a term for it - *panosteitis*. A friend has had lots of GS's and says it is VERY common, especially in males. She sent me these links below and advises:

* Panosteitis is VERY painful to the dog, watch out - they may bite in response

* Slow down on any 'hard' exercise

* Limit protein, watch their diet carefully

Then she asked if he has been fixed yet?

https://vcahospitals.com/know-your-pet/panosteitis-in-dogs

https://www.whole-dog-journal.com/puppies/puppy-health/panosteitis-canine-growing-pains/


----------



## JL8Jeff (Nov 16, 2020)

It always seems to happen on the weekend, doesn't it? Our first dog had an episode where she suddenly lost her sense of balance in the middle of the night (I forget what the term is for it). We had to block off the steps so she wouldn't fall down and try to keep her laying down. That only lasts for so long and she kept getting up to try to walk around. We took her to the emergency vet on a Sunday and the place was packed. Turns out it wasn't anything permanent and cleared up with some meds. But that made for a stressful weekend. Our current dog also hates anyone else touching her so going to the vet with Covid where they have to take the dog inside made her agitated and they couldn't hold her long enough to trim her nails. Hopefully your dog will get used to the vet, ours is 13+ years old and still hates more than ever.


----------



## Jim (Nov 16, 2020)

Bear is doing much better. =D> 

Dale,
Bear is not fixed yet, we decided to wait until he was 1 years old.


----------



## Kismet (Nov 17, 2020)

Jim? 
Glad of the happy ending.

My dogs are my life companions, I can imagine the concern you went through.

Congratulations. =D>


----------



## LDUBS (Nov 19, 2020)

Oh boy, Jl8Jeff is right about it always happening on a weekend. Experiences like that are tough enough without having to deal with things on a weekend. I'm glad it sounds like Bear is on the mend.


----------



## wallaby (Mar 22, 2021)

I hope that your dog will be all right. I understand all your feelings because when my dog was attacked by raccoons, I felt the same as you. Like you, I have a German Shepherd, he is only five months old. When he was playing in the yard of our house, he came across raccoons. I noticed it when he started to whine very loudly. I managed to drive the raccoons away from my dog and took him in my arms. While we were at the vet, my wife called raccoon removal, and they caught all the raccoons. I was terribly worried about my dog as he was covered in blood.


----------



## Jim (Mar 22, 2021)

Bear is doing awesome, I guess it really was "growing pains". He is a constant ball of mischievous energy. :LOL2:


----------



## LDUBS (Mar 22, 2021)

Interesting this thread came up again today. We had to take one of our dogs to a neurosurgeon specialist and had a follow up MRI today. She will be going for surgery on a cervical vertebrae issue this week. I count it as good news because it is tough seeing the little girl in pain. The Doc is confident he can take care of the issue. What a tremendous relief.


----------



## Jim (Mar 25, 2021)

LDUBS said:


> Interesting this thread came up again today. We had to take one of our dogs to a neurosurgeon specialist and had a follow up MRI today. She will be going for surgery on a cervical vertebrae issue this week. I count it as good news because it is tough seeing the little girl in pain. The Doc is confident he can take care of the issue. What a tremendous relief.


Praying it’s taken care of.


----------



## LDUBS (Mar 25, 2021)

Jim said:


> LDUBS said:
> 
> 
> > Interesting this thread came up again today. We had to take one of our dogs to a neurosurgeon specialist and had a follow up MRI today. She will be going for surgery on a cervical vertebrae issue this week. I count it as good news because it is tough seeing the little girl in pain. The Doc is confident he can take care of the issue. What a tremendous relief.
> ...



Thanks! She went to surgery at 5 am Tuesday morning. Everything went well. We are looking forward to bringing her home today. 

With MRI, surgery on several cervical vertebrae, & hospitalization a chunk of our savings is now walking around on four little furry legs. But what you gonna do.


----------

